# What kind of warranty would I get on a 2015 MS 85?



## lacofdfireman

So I’m comsidering a M3 LR for my commute to work from St. George, UT to Los Angeles where I work as a Fireman. I like the idea of the LR but realize no matter what I’ll have to stop in Baker, CA or somewhere in between at a super Charger to recharge so it could be done with any EV with a 220 or so mile range. My commute is about 380 miles door to door. I have a friend who just bought a 2015 MS85D and is claiming free Suoer Charger for life and an 8 year unlimited mile warranty for all the big expensive parts like battery, drive motors etc. Is this correct? If so maybe a Model S would be the better option for me. I’m renting a home right now and the owner isn’t going to let me add a 240v Charger in the garage so super charging might be my only way for a faster charge. 110v at home isn’t going to always work for me. Also I’m averagimg about 40k miles per year so the unlimited mile warranty would be great for me for the next 4 years. But nobody besides my friend can confirm if this warranty is legit or not. If it is the S model might be the better way for me to go. If I buy a M3 I’ll be out of warranty within 3 years anyways. What are your thoughts on the MS vs.. M3 LR for my commute?


----------



## Michael Russo

Don’t remember as a Model S owner who lives in EU what the warranty deal is on Model ≡ in the US, yet from my experience, I do believe what you’ve been told about the 8 yr warranty on the battery and drivetrains is correct.

You do need to consider though that a 2015 S will at best have AP1 and not the much more effective AP2.5 current cars have enabling more evolution towards FSD it that is important to you. Not bad for long commutes and high yearly mileage.

For the latter, do remember that there will be a significant range deficit (60+ miles would be my guess) and you’d get gen1 seats with much side support.

Of course the S is a much larger car with a lift back gate and has the binnacle behind the wheel which the 3 does not have, yet the latter is a somewhat more ‘modern’ cars in some ways.

All depends on your personal needs. At this point, I’d probably lean to a new Model ≡ , IMHO...


----------



## garsh

I think a used 2015 Tesla Model S 85 is going to cost more than a new Standard Range Tesla Model 3.

Don't forget that a new Model 3 still qualifies for a $3750 Federal tax incentive, while used vehicles do not.

Keep in mind that $5000 worth of supercharging gets you roughly 75,000 miles. So that would be about 2 years of driving for you before that difference is "made up". But if you can destination charge at all, it starts making less sense to worry about having free supercharging for your vehicle as the "payoff" time for free supercharging gets extended.


----------



## garsh

In the other thread, you were asking about charging times for 120v charging over 20 hours.

Keep in mind that a Model S is a less efficient vehicle, so it doesn't charge as quickly as the 3 in terms of miles added per hour of charging. The same holds true for supercharging - While the S and 3 supercharge at the same rate in terms of power accepted, this results in a Model 3 supercharging more quickly in terms of miles added per unit time. (this is ignoring battery size differences for different versions of both vehicles, but should generally be true).

Also, the Model 3 is able to make use of the new, faster V3 supercharging stations. If/when Tesla gets around to updating your supercharging station to V3, then a Model 3 will supercharge even more quickly.


----------



## JasonF

lacofdfireman said:


> I'm renting a home right now and the owner isn't going to let me add a 240v Charger in the garage so super charging might be my only way for a faster charge.


If you have an electric dryer in that house, and it's close enough to the garage, you can buy an extension cord for the type of outlet it's using and the correct head for the Mobile Connector, and you're charging on 220 volts. Then you can use 110 volts to maintain it after it's charged.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> I think a used 2015 Tesla Model S 85 is going to cost more than a new Standard Range Tesla Model 3.
> (...)


Not disagreeing with anything else in your response, @garsh , yet I think the OP was considering a LR Model ≡ not a Std Range...


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> Not disagreeing with anything else in your response, @garsh , yet I think the OP was considering a LR Model ≡ not a Std Range...


A Model S 85 has an EPA range of 265 miles.
I guess that's most comparable to an SR+ Model 3 (240 miles).


----------



## Bigriver

Looking at Tesla's used inventory, and filtering for 2015 85, i randomly selected one and it says: 








The limited warranty link is:
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/Tesla_Pre-Owned_Warranty-NA.pdf


----------



## lacofdfireman

Bigriver said:


> Looking at Tesla's used inventory, and filtering for 2015 85, i randomly selected one and it says:
> View attachment 24246
> 
> 
> The limited warranty link is:
> https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/Tesla_Pre-Owned_Warranty-NA.pdf


Well guess I'm out on an "S" model then. Supposedly the M3 has a better battery to compared to the older MS.

Thanks everyone for your help. I'll keep looking and learning.


----------



## rafacq

lacofdfireman said:


> Well guess I'm out on an "S" model then. Supposedly the M3 has a better battery to compared to the older MS.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help. I'll keep looking and learning.


So 2 years later, what did you end up getting? I bought a 2015 S85D with 12,004 miles in April 2019.


----------



## garsh

rafacq said:


> So 2 years later, what did you end up getting? I bought a 2015 S85D with 12,004 miles in April 2019.


Very nice!
Unfortunately, lacofdfireman hasn't been on the forum in about a year, so you're unlikely to get a reply.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> about a year


It's 2021, so it's been about 2 years!


----------



## rafacq

garsh said:


> Very nice!
> Unfortunately, lacofdfireman hasn't been on the forum in about a year, so you're unlikely to get a reply.


Thanks for the reply!


----------

